# Consulta amplificador y subwoofer car audio



## juampix18 (Mar 18, 2018)

Buenas gente, como he dicho en otros post soy principiante en el tema electronica e incursionando el tema de car audio. Paso a comentar.. hace unos dias adquiri un amplificador que dice dar 400rms a 1ohm (digital) y un sub pioneer de 400rms doble bobina obviando si dichos valores son reales o no, segui las indicaciones del manual del pioneer y le hice un cajon de 56 litros como indica dicho manual. Al momento de conectar todo y probar y ajustar el volumen al cual iba a trabajar el amplificador lo que hice fue; con el estereo al 75%  del volumen maximo y todo en flat puse a reproducir un tono de 50hz y coloque el osciloscopio a la entrada del sub, subi el volumen del amplificador hasta un instante antes que la senoidal recorte... Aproximadamente unos 20 voltios. 

Luego de todo esto, aparecio un amigo con un subwoofer alpine de supuestamente unos 500rms se me ocurrio conectar este sub a mi ampli para ver la diferencia y nuevamente con el osciloscopio en la entrada subi el volumen hasta un instante antrs de recorte, aproximadamente unos 27 voltios. 

Por los pocos conocimientos que tengo supuestamente si el pioneer fuera de 400 rms y sus bobinas en 2ohm  haciendo raiz de PxR me deberia dar el voltaje permitido que cae en el sub, aprox serian unos 28v pero no es asi, por lo que intuyo que los valores rms son falsos.

Ahora bien... Actualmente el pioneer lo tengo, y en algunos temas la onda se recorta a pesar de que en 50hz no lo hacia. Esta seria la primer duda que no estoy entendiendo y supongo que debe ser porque esta reproduciendo frecuencias mas bajas pero no lo se.
Por otro lado la conclusion que saco es... Siendo un ampli unicamente para graves esta bien elegir siempre un ampli mas chico que el sub y de manera que a medida que la potencia del sub aumente el recorte se realice a mayor voltaje y asi obtener mas volumen?

Hay alguna tolerancia minima en la cual un sub soporte clipping o un pequeño recorte/distorsion?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 18, 2018)

Vos lo hiciste con una senoidal a 50Hz, habria que hacer el ensayo del parlante y establecer sus parámetros, en el foro hay un tema dedicado a eso y muy pero muy bien explicado.
Eso por un lado, por otro lado no se de cuanto será el nivel de señal en la prueba.
El problema reside que si  reproducis temas grabados por vos u otros, si no se normalizo el volumen, puede que la fuente de señal entregue una señal más intensa y por lo tanto hara que la salida tenga una excursión más amplia llegando al recorte.
El recorte es peligroso porque te hara aparecer tensión continua en la salida de parlantes pudiendo dañarse este y el amplificador.
Fijate aqui por el tema de los parametros Thiele-Small
Entendiendo los parámetros Thiele-Small en los altavoces

y aqui también
Como medir los Parámetros Thiele-Small de la forma mas fácil posible y sin cuentas


----------



## juampix18 (Mar 18, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Vos lo hiciste con una senoidal a 50Hz, habria que hacer el ensayo del parlante y establecer sus parámetros, en el foro hay un tema dedicado a eso y muy pero muy bien explicado.
> Eso por un lado, por otro lado no se de cuanto será el nivel de señal en la prueba.
> El problema reside que si  reproducis temas grabados por vos u otros, si no se normalizo el volumen, puede que la fuente de señal entregue una señal más intensa y por lo tanto hara que la salida tenga una excursión más amplia llegando al recorte.
> El recorte es peligroso porque te hara aparecer tensión continua en la salida de parlantes pudiendo dañarse este y el amplificador.
> ...



Y de todo lo de mas que dije y deducciones que opinas? Esta bien?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 18, 2018)

Primero:Si tu ampli da 20v antes del recorte y el de tu amigo da 27v --> el de tu amigo tiene mas potencia y recortan a diferente nivel: el tuyo a 200W y el otro a 360W.
Segundo: medir recorte a 50 Hz no significa nada. Solo es un ajuste y nada mas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2018)

juampix18 dijo:


> coloque el osciloscopio a la entrada del sub, subi el volumen del amplificador hasta un instante antes que la senoidal recorte... Aproximadamente unos 20 voltios.


 
Lo que mide el osciloscopio es Vpico , no Vrms . . . .


----------



## juampix18 (Mar 18, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Primero:Si tu ampli da 20v antes del recorte y el de tu amigo da 27v --> el de tu amigo tiene mas potencia y recortan a diferente nivel: el tuyo a 200W y el otro a 360W.
> Segundo: medir recorte a 50 Hz no significa nada. Solo es un ajuste y nada mas.



A lo mejor no se entendio, las pruebas son siempre con el mismo ampli cambiando el sub

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 18, 2018



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo que mide el osciloscopio es Vpico , no Vrms . . . .


Los 20v antes de recorte son Vrms al igual que si hubiera medido con un multimetro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2018)

Hiciste la conversión o el osciloscopio te indica pico , pico a pico y rms ?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 18, 2018)

Primero que nada conque mediste ese valor de tensión en la salida?
Que nivel te tensión tiene tu señal de entrada?


----------



## juampix18 (Mar 18, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hiciste la conversión o el osciloscopio te indica pico , pico a pico y rms ?



Me indica pico a pico y rms

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 18, 2018



pandacba dijo:


> Primero que nada conque mediste ese valor de tensión en la salida?
> Que nivel te tensión tiene tu señal de entrada?



Medi en la salida del ampli, la entrada que recibe es la de la salida rca del estereo la famosa salida de baja pero no se que voltaje sera


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 18, 2018)

¿ De que impedancia son los sub´s ?


----------



## juampix18 (Mar 18, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ De que impedancia son los sub´s ?



2ohms


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 18, 2018)

¿ Ambos ?


----------



## juampix18 (Mar 18, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Ambos ?


No, el alpine esta en 4 pero supuestamente si estuviera en 2 caeria mas voltaje aun


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 18, 2018)

Bien. Entonces cual es el problema??
Si son Vrms, tu sub (de 1 ohm) recorta a 400W mientras que el de tu amigo (de 4 ohms) recorta a 190W.
Y midiendo recorte a 50 Hz insisto que no significa nada, sobre todo sin saber la magnitud de la tension de entrada. Para que no recorte nunca hay que entrar con la maxima entrada posible y ajustar el volumen al limite del recorte a la salida...y listo.
No se para que puede servir eso, pero es asi...


----------



## juampix18 (Mar 18, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Bien. Entonces cual es el problema??
> Si son Vrms, tu sub (de 1 ohm) recorta a 400W mientras que el de tu amigo (de 4 ohms) recorta a 190W.
> Y midiendo recorte a 50 Hz insisto que no significa nada, sobre todo sin saber la magnitud de la tension de entrada. Para que no recorte nunca hay que entrar con la maxima entrada posible y ajustar el volumen al limite del recorte a la salida...y listo.
> No se para que puede servir eso, pero es asi...


El sub mio esta a 2 ohm el ampli es el que trabaja a 1 ohm estable el de mi amigo estaba en 4 ohm y corto a los 27v y el mio a 2 ohm corto a 20v lo que me interesaba saber mas que nada es si esta bien deducir que a la hora de pensar un sistema como este conviene utilizar un sub mas grande que el ampli para que el recorte en frecuencias bajas se realice a mayor voltaje.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 18, 2018)

A mayor ohmiaje del parlante recortará más arriba eso se cae de cajón.
A su vez cuando más se le exige también distorcionará más


----------



## juampix18 (Mar 18, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> A mayor ohmiaje del parlante recortará más arriba eso se cae de cajón.
> A su vez cuando más se le exige también distorcionará más


 Y se puede decir que a mayor potencia tambien o no?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 18, 2018)

Para un equipo dado que el fabricante dice que puede trabajar a 2ohm y a 4ohms
Con 2 tendras más potencia, y al máximo su distorcion sera mayo que con 4 ohms
Por otro lado todo amplificador al máximo tendrá más distorción que a 3/4 y más que a mitad de potencia


----------



## juampix18 (Mar 18, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Para un equipo dado que el fabricante dice que puede trabajar a 2ohm y a 4ohms
> Con 2 tendras más potencia, y al máximo su distorcion sera mayo que con 4 ohms
> Por otro lado todo amplificador al máximo tendrá más distorción que a 3/4 y más que a mitad de potencia


Entonces hay algo que no estoy entendiendo.. y necesito que me expliquen, yo lo que creia es que si a un parlante de 2ohms le doy una tension de 20v y si ese es el instante antes del recorte supongo que esta recibiendo una corriente de 10A por lo tanto esta entregando unos 200w de potencia siendo que en la caja y el fabricante dice 400 rms ahora bien... Si yo consiguiera un parlante de 400 rms en 2ohm REALES podria darle una tension mas alta debido a que la potencia es mayor que en el caso anterior. Es asi o estoy equivocado?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2018)

Lo que recorta es el amplificador , no el parlante.

Hay demasiada mentira en cuanto a potencias de equipos y parlantes. Demasiadas !

Además de la máxima potencia (eléctrica) soportada, tenés parlantes de mayor o menor rendimiento , o sea que a igualdad de potencia eléctrica entregan mayor o menor potencia mecánica (sonido)


----------



## juampix18 (Mar 18, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo que recorta es el amplificador , no el parlante.
> 
> Hay demasiada mentira en cuanto a potencias de equipos y parlantes. Demasiadas !
> 
> Además de la máxima potencia (eléctrica) soportada, tenés parlantes de mayor o menor rendimiento , o sea que a igualdad de potencia eléctrica entregan mayor o menor potencia mecánica (sonido)



Eso lo se.. pero el amplificador recorta segun la carga que se le coloque en la salida o no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2018)

Ummm

Por un lado recortará al llegar la onda al valor máximo de la fuente de alimentación , eso sería por sobreexitación (demasiada señal de entrada)

Pero además al bajar la impedancia necesitará mas corriente y es bastante probable que la tensión de fuente caiga unos volts, así que recortará antes. Además que podrían entrar a operar circuitos de protección que recorten los picos que exceden los valores preestablecidos por el fabricante.


----------



## juampix18 (Mar 18, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ummm
> 
> Por un lado recortará al llegar la onda al valor máximo de la fuente de alimentación , eso sería por sobreexitación (demasiada señal de entrada)
> 
> Pero además al bajar la impedancia necesitará mas corriente y es bastante probable que la tensión de fuente caiga unos volts, así que recortará antes. Además que podrían entrar a operar circuitos de protección que recorten los picos que exceden los valores preestablecidos por el fabricante.


Ahora si voy entendiendo.. esto ya me tira abajo mis conclusiones tendria que probar otro sub con la misma impedancia pero con el doble de potencia a ver como se comporta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2018)

La potencia de woofer , indicada en Watts eléctricos ,sólo indica hasta dónde puede funcionar sin romperse.

La potencia de un equipo es la que "teóricamente" puede entregar a la salida.

El parlante no recorta , distorsiona (al oido) , no es lo que ves en el osciloscopio que es recorte eléctrico del amplificador.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 18, 2018)

Para realizar comparaciones "Confiables" habría que conseguir un entorno de medición estable y predecible.
1) Tensión de fuente consabidamente estable.
2) Idéntica impedancia de carga.
3) Idéntica tensión de señal de entrada.
4) Idéntica frecuencia de la señal de entrada.

Sin garantizar mínimamente todos estos puntos la comparación no tiene valor.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 18, 2018)

Primero que nada, lo que tenes que entender son los datos dados de tu potencia


----------



## juampix18 (Mar 18, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La potencia de woofer , indicada en Watts eléctricos ,sólo indica hasta dónde puede funcionar sin romperse.
> 
> La potencia de un equipo es la que "teóricamente" puede entregar a la salida.
> 
> El parlante no recorta , distorsiona (al oido) , no es lo que ves en el osciloscopio que es recorte eléctrico del amplificador.





pandacba dijo:


> Primero que nada, lo que tenes que entender son los datos dados de tu potencia





Fogonazo dijo:


> Para realizar comparaciones "Confiables" habría que conseguir un entorno de medición estable y predecible.
> 1) Tensión de fuente consabidamente estable.
> 2) Idéntica impedancia de carga.
> 3) Idéntica tensión de señal de entrada.
> ...



Entiendo.. por lo pronto siguiendo esas condiciones voy a intentar conseguir otro sub de la misma impedancia pero que tenga una potencia de trabajo mayor a este y asi ver si en realidad el amplificador entrega lo que dice o no y cuanta diferencia hay con dicho valor.. lo hago solamente para aclararme muchas dudas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2018)

Parece que tenés un merengue 

Sería cómo atribuirle a una cubierta-neumático el corte de rpm del motor  , aunque una sea común , hasta 160 km/h y la otra de carrera sin límite de velocidad . . .  Ambas de igual diámetro.


----------



## juampix18 (Mar 18, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Parece que tenés un merengue
> 
> Sería cómo atribuirle a una cubierta-neumático el corte de rpm del motor  , aunque una sea común , hasta 160 km/h y la otra de carrera sin límite de velocidad . . .  Ambas de igual diámetro.



Capaz que no me exprese bien desde el principio pero entiendo lo que me quisieron decir


----------



## pandacba (Mar 18, 2018)

Sucede que de la forma que vos queres obtener resultados, no es la forma.
Como te explicaron primero habría que ver su potencia real primero, por otro lado analizar los parlantes con rendimientos identicos, ver que señal necesita para esa potencia, que distorción tiene a esa potencia.
Por así decirlo lo que hiciste fue ajustar cada caso para que no recorte y nada más


----------



## sebsjata (Mar 18, 2018)

como no específicas que tensión es, si es rms o amplitud, suponiendo que es Vp tu amplificador te estaría dando:

Wrms=Vp*Vp/2R
Wrms=20*20/2(2) =100Wrms
esa sería la potencia de tu amplificador con un parlante de 2Ohm, aclarando que esa potencia es teórica, ya que existen perdidas por topología, aunque dices que es digital, supongo a que se refiere a que es clase D entonces: Wrms=100-(100*0.1) =90Wrms asumiendo una eficiencia del 90%
con el parlante de tu amigo seria la mitad de la potencia incluso un poco más, la eficiencia de los amplificadores siempre es mayor a cargas más alta, esto es debido a la ecuación de potencia: W=(I*I)*R, a menor I (corriente) menor perdida.
corríjanme si falle en algo


----------



## pandacba (Mar 19, 2018)

@sebsjata, en el post #6 y en el #9 lo aclara


----------



## sebsjata (Mar 19, 2018)

mmm. creo que leí muy rápido, en ese caso la potencia seria de 200Wrms y lo que dije de la eficiencia está mal, se está midiendo en la salida de parlante donde ya ha pasado por las pérdidas y todo, esa es la tensión efectiva que esta viendo el parlante por lo cual es la potencia total, o sea que el amplificador si está dando lo que dice, a 1Ohm te dará los 400Wrms, aunque sería un poco menos, por la caída de tensión a mayor carga, si tiene una buena fuente le estimo unos 320Wrms a 1Ohm (2V de caida).


----------

